# Need a reputable gunsmith around



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 3, 2011)

The Troup Co/LaGrange area.Need some work done on a couple of older guns my Dad left me when he passed away.Thanks


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish you luck on finding a gunsmith who will undertake this kind of work. Most will charge by the hour and the cost of their service is often more than the value of the gun. As an alternative you might want to seek out a home hobby gunsmith who may do this work for little or no money. I have found a number of engineers and machinists who dabble in firearms and handle minor repairs. You didn't mention the issues you are needing addressed. Perhaps if you could identify the weapons in question and what seems to be the trouble some of the readers here might be able to advise you.


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gunsmith*



Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> The Troup Co/LaGrange area.Need some work done on a couple of older guns my Dad left me when he passed away.Thanks



If you are willing to travel as far as Douglasville, try Ott Gun Works.


----------



## stu454 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dave in N GA said:


> .......Perhaps if you could identify the weapons in question and what seems to be the trouble some of the readers here might be able to advise you.



What he said


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Aug 7, 2011)

Centerfire Precision 
1738 Upper Cove Rd Woodbury GA
706-553-2352


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Aug 8, 2011)

See who your local shops use.


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 10, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned the Big problem we face when we find a good gunsmith. Lead time can be outrageous. I once had to wait nearly a year to get a rifle back for a job that would take no more than an hour. (change the barrel on a 1903 Springfield and finish ream the chamber) Since that time I've invested in the tools, gages, and reamers to do the job myself. That's how I discovered it takes less than an hour to do the job.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave in N GA said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Big problem we face when we find a good gunsmith. Lead time can be outrageous. I once had to wait nearly a year to get a rifle back for a job that would take no more than an hour. (change the barrel on a 1903 Springfield and finish ream the chamber) Since that time I've invested in the tools, gages, and reamers to do the job myself. That's how I discovered it takes less than an hour to do the job.



LOL, Thats exactly why I invested in the tools and jigs I need to work on my primary guns myself. Brownell's absolutely LOVES me!!!
After waiting for almost 1.5 years to receive my custom Para-Ordnance P16 (which was worth every penny and every second, btw) that I had already supplied the parts for, I decided that since I have a background in Mechanical Engineering, most of this stuff can't be THAT difficult to do! Now, if it's a 1911, AR-15, or a Glock I'll do all the work myself. Anything else is going to Rusty Kidd (Master Gunsmith) who works out of David's Gun Room in Norcross. Rusty ain't the cheapest or the fastest, but if he does the work you know it's done RIGHT!!


----------



## Paddle (Aug 11, 2011)

PM Sent!!!!!!!!


----------

